# Um paraíso desconhecido que está no caminho de se tornar um dos maiores destinos turísticos do Brasil: Urubici (SC)!



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Urubici é um município de 11 mil habitantes localizado no Planalto Sul de Santa Catarina. É um destino que foi "descoberto" pelos catarinenses recentemente, tendo sofrido um _boom_ nos últimos 5 anos. Está entre as cidades mais frias do estado (e do país), porém a sua "fama" ficava limitada a isso. Até recentemente nunca recebeu grande atenção, e acredito que mesmo hoje a maior parte dos catarinenses desconheça Urubici.

Porém, ela passa por um crescimento e qualificação exponenciais nos últimos anos. Existem centenas de pousadas, muitas delas entre as melhores do Sul. As ofertas gastronômicas cresceram consideravelmente, contando com opções mais qualificadas, como trutarias, fondues e culinária italiana. Além disso, há várias vinícolas de renome num raio de 30 km, como a Thera e Pericó.

A área urbana em si é simples, e ainda não se compara aos grandes destinos turísticos. Como eu falei, faz poucos anos que os investimentos começaram, e até se criar aquela cara de cidade ajeitada e cheia de opções teremos alguns anos pela frente.

No entanto, como eu comentei há um tempo com alguns colegas, o diferencial dela é a soma de fatores que, isoladamente, bastariam para torna-la um forte destino. Ela tem uma das maiores concentrações de grandes atrativos naturais do país (dezenas de cânions, campos de altitude, cachoeiras); é um dos locais mais frios do Brasil, onde neva todos os anos; está diversificando e qualificando suas opções gastronômicas, de hospedagem e lazer em geral. Quando esses três pilares forem adequadamente aproveitados, veremos Urubici entre os grandes destinos nacionais.















*Principais distâncias rodoviárias*

60 km São Joaquim
80 km Serra do Rio do Rastro (Bom Jardim da Serra)
100 km Tubarão
_110 km Lages ✈
125 km Jaguaruna ✈_
130 km Criciúma
175 km Florianópolis ✈
230 km Balneário Camboriú
240 km Blumenau
_260 km Navegantes ✈
320 km Joinville ✈
420 km Porto Alegre ✈
450 km Curitiba ✈_


*Acessos rodoviários*

BR 101 -> BR 282 -> SC 110: Florianópolis, Itajaí/BC, Blumenau, Joinville, Curitiba
BR 470 -> SC 350 -> BR 282 -> SC 110: Rio do Sul, Blumenau
SC 390 -> SC 110 (_via Serra do Rio do Rastro_): Criciúma, Tubarão, Porto Alegre
SC 475 -> SC 370 (_via Serra do Corvo Branco_): Tubarão, Criciúma
BR 116 -> BR 282 -> SC 110: Rio Grande do Sul, Paraná


1. A área urbana está situada no Vale do Rio Canoas (890-960 m de altitude), cercada por montanhas e platôs entre 1200~1800 m.








Sidnei Caetano

2. Em primeiro plano, vemos a Igreja Matriz Nossa Senhora Mãe dos Homens, uma das maiores do estado. Ela foi construída inteiramente com doações da comunidade local. Ao fundo da imagem, temos a cadeia de montanhas da Serra do Panelão, com picos que ultrapassam os 1400 m. A topografia acidentada e com variações abruptas proporciona uma diversidade ímpar de cânions, cachoeiras, panoramas e estradas cenográficas.








Prefeitura Municipal/Divulgação




*Atrativos Naturais*


*Serra do Corvo Branco*

3. Foi a primeira ligação entre o litoral e o planalto catarinense, e até hoje possui o maior corte em rocha do Brasil (90 metros).








@trip_castelhana

4.








@guihtavaresfotografia

5. Nos dias mais frios do inverno a serra pode ser interditada em razão do congelamento da pista e das paredes rochosas, de onde aflora a água do aquífero do Guarani. Imagem do inverno de 2021:








@jardeljoaquim

6.








@andreottokrautz




*Cânion Espraiado*

7. Localiza-se a cerca de 35 km da cidade, nas bordas do contraforte da Serra Geral. Com altitude em suas bordas que ultrapassam os 1500 m, desdobra vistas fascinantes dos vales e planícies que se estendem até o litoral.








@rica_santana

8. O Espraiado está localizado dentro de uma propriedade particular, que conta com passeio a cavalo pelas bordas do cânion, balanço infinito etc. O ingresso custa R$ 20 (2022).








@cristian.stassun

9. Os eventos invernais são frequentes na região. Foto do inverno de 2020.








Iraci Ribeiro e Anders Duarte

10. Cachoeira do Adão, com 86 m. Faz parte de uma série de quedas que descem pelas bordas do cânion.








@renatomachadophoto




*Morro da Igreja e Pedra Furada*

11. Com 1822 m, é o segundo ponto mais alto de Santa Catarina (e o mais alto do Sul do Brasil habitado). Conta com mirantes com vistas espetaculares, além de instalações e radares regionais como o CINDACTA e o Radar Meteorológico. O Morro fica na interseção de Urubici, Bom Jardim da Serra e Orleans, porém o acesso (asfaltado) se dá por Urubici. Fica localizado a uma distância de 30 km da cidade.








@dudugopro

12. Vista da Pedra Furada.








pousadapedrapreta

13. É possível chegar até a Pedra através de trilha. Pelo caminho se avistam várias formações rochosas interessantes:








@cristian.stassun

14. Inverno de 2010 ou 2013, não tenho certeza.












*Morro do Campestre e Vale do Rio Canoas*

15. Com uma altitude de 1380 m, conta com fabulosas formações de arenito e uma vista completa do Vale do Rio Canoas. Fica dentro de uma propriedade particular, com estacionamento, café/restaurante e transporte até o topo da formação.








viagensecaminhos

16. O Rio Canoas é famoso pela pesca de truta, que exige águas mais frias e limpas.








foto de minha autoria

17.








foto de minha autoria

18.








foto de minha autoria




*Pedra da Águia*

19. Uma formação de arenito com mais de 100 m de elevação, localizada nas margens do Rio Canoas e no caminho até o Cânion Espraiado. Conta com estrutura de camping.








santacatarinanews

20. O conjunto do Rio Canoas com as formações rochosas e mata de araucária parece uma paisagem de outra Era. Todo o percurso até o Cânion Espraiado oferece vistas impressionantes.








Anders Duarte

21.








@meus_lugares.sc




*Cachoeira Rio dos Bugres*

22. Com 218 m de queda, é a maior cachoeira do Sul do Brasil. Fica distante 30 km da cidade, e a maior parte do percurso é por estrada não asfaltada.








viagensecaminhos

23. Durante o inverno, nos dias mais frios, as gotículas de água dispersadas na queda se transformam em neve na base da cachoeira. Fotos do inverno de 2021:








@larx82

24. Um detalhe interessante é que essa cachoeira só começou a ser explorada turisticamente há uns 2-3 anos. Urubici é cheia de lugares assim, aguardando para serem "descobertos".








@larx82




*Cachoeira Papuã*

25. As quedas contam com plataforma de vidro a 120 m de altura para apreciação.








Luzandona

26.








Luzandona




*Cascata e Cânion do Avencal*

27. Conta com área de camping, restaurante, trilhas, tirolesa e passarela de vidro para apreciação do cânion e cascata.









viagensecaminhos

28.








@catarinasnaestrada




*Campos de Santa Bárbara*

29. Os campos compõe o parque Nacional de São Joaquim, cuja sede e parte das suas atrações ficam dentro dos limites do município de Urubici e são acessados através da localidade de Vacas Gordas. Com altitudes acima de 1600 m, possui panoramas únicos e trilhas que podem levar dias atravessando campos de gramíneas, turfas e riachos. É uma das áreas mais intocadas do Sul do país. A distância da cidade até a entrada do parque é de 20 km.








evandrobadin

30. Inverno de 2021.








@cordilheiradigital

31. O centenário cemitério de Santa Bárbara fica dentro dos limites do parque.








@cordilheiradigital




*Campo dos Padres*

32. Distante cerca de 50 km da cidade, o Campo dos Padres é um imenso platô localizado entre os municípios de Urubici, Bom Retiro e Alfredo Wagner, que compreende as maiores altitudes de Santa Catarina. O primeiro e terceiro maiores cumes do estado se localizam nessa área: o Morro da Boa Vista (1827 m) e o Morro da Bela Vista do Guizoni (1804 m).








Fonte

33. A região conta com inúmeras trilhas e é onde se localiza as nascentes dos rios Tubarão e Canoas. É uma verdadeira caixa de recarga do aquífero do Guarani, que aflora e verte nas encostas. "A nomenclatura da região é uma alusão a passagem dos padres jesuítas que no século XVIII se refugiaram no local em fuga das missões espanholas por ocasião da perseguição incitada pelo Marquês de Pombal. A região guarda muitas lendas de tesouros guardados que teriam sido escondidos pelos jesuítas." 1 Outra atração do parque, que demanda uma trilha de 3 dias, é o centenário cemitério dos jesuítas.








Sandro Beltrame

34. Morro da Boa Vista, ponto mais elevado do estado.












*Rio Sete Quedas*

35. Localizado a 5 km da cidade, é um dos afluentes do Rio Canoas. Possui sete cachoeiras fabulosas (Peixinho, Arco-Íris, Paixão, Pé de Cortiça, Surpresa, Saudade e Vitória). Em cerca de 2 horas é possível conhecer todas, curtindo o visual das araucárias, xaxins e paredões que compõe o trajeto da trilha.








@laais.peixoto

36.









@llpilch 




*Cachoeira do Vacariano*

37. Localizada próxima do Morro do Campestre, a cerca de 12 km da cidade, é outro recanto "desconhecido" em Urubici. Possui trilha para acessa-la, e o visual contempla paredões e uma enorme queda d'água.








@gersonbauu




*Gruta Nossa Senhora de Lourdes*

38. Localizada a 10 km da cidade, é importante ponto de peregrinação. Desde 1944 conta com imagem de Nossa Senhora de Lourdes.








negocioselazer

39.








Campani Cultural




*Cascata Véu de Noiva*

40. Com 65 metros de queda, é uma das mais conhecidas entre as mais de 80 em Urubici.








Ricardo Junior




*Inscrições Rupestres no Morro do Avencal*

41. Inscrições em arenito que datam de 4000 anos, é um dos principais sítios arqueológicos do estado. Fica localizado a 5 km da cidade em propriedade particular. O local conta com boa estrutura (café/restaurante) e trilhas organizadas. Na imagem abaixo, destaque para a "Máscara do Guardião":








Marcus Zilli

42. O local conta com trilhas, uma mini fazenda, balanço infinito e vista para os paredões rochosos e para a Cascata do Avencal.








foto de minha autoria




*Morro do Parapente*

43. Com mais de 1300 m de altitude, oferece uma das melhores vistas da cidade e uma excelente área de lazer para a família - decks, balanço e um panorama do final da tarde.








picnicdeluxo

44.








@thainnarathamires 




*Cachoeira do Rio Bonin e Cânion do Rio dos Bugres*

45. Compreende a mesma área da Cachoeira Rio dos Bugres, porém é uma queda independente (com 200 m), e uma vista particular do cânion.








@abelaeobigode

46. Vista do cânion do Rio dos Bugres.








viagensecaminhos




*Imagens Aleatórias*


47. Jardim Secreto Ville de France.








Christian Duarte

48. Vale dos Guardiões.








@cabanas_urubici

49. SC 110 próximo ao mirante de Urubici.








@meninasdakombi_oficial

50. Localidade "Morro Azul", localizada a 8 km da cidade e ao lado do Rio Sete Quedas. Possui um extenso paredão de basalto rosa, similar ao do Morro do Campestre, acesso às cachoeiras e uma esplendorosa mata de araucárias intocadas. É outro lugar "desconhecido" em Urubici:








foto de minha autoria

51. Serra do Panelão: com picos que ultrapassam os 1400 m, é um dos acessos a Urubici para quem vem do litoral.








serradopanelao . com . br

52. Pomar congelado (Invernador): para evitar que o frio intenso queime as flores que irão virar frutos, os produtores utilizam um sistema de irrigação que faz com que a flor seja conservada a uma temperatura maior do que a temperatura ambiente. A flor ficará a 0 grau enquanto no exterior as temperaturas podem chegar a vários graus negativos.








@dicas.urubici

53. Rota (SC) 370, trecho que liga o município de Grão-Pará até Urubici, através da Serra do Corvo Branco:








@nossashistoriasoficial

54. Altos do Corvo Branco, localizada acima da Serra do Corvo Branco, é um platô a 1300 m de altitude que proporciona panoramas fascinantes.








Everton Albino

55. Rota (SC) 370, consagrada entre motos de passeio.








@dudugopro

56. A partir daqui, selecionei algumas imagens do inverno 2021 em Urubici. Localidade de Vacas Gordas:








blue7films

57.








blue7films

58.









blue7films

59.








@moa_pessoa

60.








@moa_pessoa 

61.








deizigroth 

62.








deizigroth 

63.








edelweiss.pousadademontanha 

64.








ilrifugiocabanas

65.








avencalchocolates

66.








avencalchocolates

#urubici #serracatarinense #planaltosul #santacatarina #brasil #brazil #turismorural #suldobrasil #lages #sãojoaquim #urupema #bomjardimdaserra #serradoriodorastro #vinícolas #inverno #neve #nevenobrasil #destinoturístico #turismodeinverno #turismodeaventura #turismorural #cidademaisfriadobrasil #nevanobrasil #nevenobrasil #roteirourubici #guiaurubici #roteiro #guia #oquefazeremurubici #dicasurubici


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Urubici tem um grande futuro e a diferença na estrutura turística já é visível. Será um grande polo brasileiro do turismo de frio.


----------



## Ygor Rodrigues (Jul 6, 2011)

Gostei bastante das atrações, nunca tinha ouvido falar.

Vou tentar conhecer antes de virar um inferno de turistas.


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

Thread espetacular. A hora que tiver um tempo, vou tentar ir em metade desses pontos turísticos, já seria bastante coisa.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Belíssimo thread. As belezas naturais são incríveis e únicas!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Questore said:


> Urubici tem um grande futuro e a diferença na estrutura turística já é visível. Será um grande polo brasileiro do turismo de frio.


A cidade a cada ano cai no gosto dos catarinenses, é visível. Sempre fomos carentes de uma cidade serrana qualificada, parece que elegemos a nossa e os investimentos serão canalizados para Urubici.



Ygor Rodrigues said:


> Gostei bastante das atrações, nunca tinha ouvido falar.
> 
> Vou tentar conhecer antes de virar um inferno de turistas.


Essa é uma das coisas que eu curto em Urubici. Apesar de ter movimento no inverno, ela ainda guarda aquele ar de cidade autêntica serrana. Tem boas opções sem aquela chateação _fake_ cheio de pega-turista. A energia da cidade é muito boa, corre aproveitar.



Positronn said:


> Thread espetacular. A hora que tiver um tempo, vou tentar ir em metade desses pontos turísticos, já seria bastante coisa.


Eu também, tem muita coisa aí que não conheço. Urubici é espetacular!



Eduhaus said:


> Belíssimo thread. As belezas naturais são incríveis e únicas!


Valeu! E nesse thread consta um apanhado geral. Há uma quantidade enorme de outros pontos "secundários", que pelo menos aqui na minha cidade seriam "a" atração. 😅


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Interessante que a bola esteve quicando na área de São Joaquim por muitos anos mas a cidade não aproveitou. Agora parece que vai ficar em segundo plano.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Estive em Urubici em 2021, lugar fantástico e de potencial para muito mais.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Questore said:


> Interessante que a bola esteve quicando na área de São Joaquim por muitos anos mas a cidade não aproveitou. Agora parece que vai ficar em segundo plano.


O problema é que São Joaquim fica mais restrita ao frio em específico e suas ocorrências invernais. A cidade fica numa área de planalto mais suave e menos variado, então não vemos nem uma fração da diversidade de lugares e paisagens que Urubici oferece. Além de ter menos atrações naturais, não soube aproveitar as que tem e nem desenvolver a estrutura turística adequadamente. Por muito tempo ficou limitada a um local onde o pessoal ia "pegar frio", ver se nevava e com pouca coisa para fazer além disso. Outro ponto é que a cidade em si era feia/mal cuidada e pouco atrativa, sem apelo turístico. Porém, é notável que também teve uma melhora considerável. Já oferece mais opções qualificadas, e a área urbana tem evoluído gradativamente.



malegi said:


> Estive em Urubici em 2021, lugar fantástico e de potencial para muito mais.


Com certeza, é um diamante a ser dilapidado!


----------



## Nmntr (Mar 28, 2010)

Muito bonito, vou colocar na agenda também. Legal que parece haver conteúdo para um final de semana inteiro. Gosto de entrar ali por Braço do Norte, Ludgero, Orleans e subir. Mas Urubici e o Corvo Branco ainda não conheço.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Tem conteúdo pra 3 dias fácil.

Mas pra atrair público “nacional” de feriado em qtde mais relevante, fica um pouco distante do aeroporto de FLN, são pelo menos 3h de estrada.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

^
Exato, em um final de semana dá para conhecer apenas os primeiros itens do thread, se apressar um pouco. Corvo Branco, Cânion Espraiado + Pedra da Águia, Morro do Campestre, Cachoeira Papuã, Cascata Avencal, Véu de Noiva e talvez o Morro da Igreja compõe o roteiro "principal" que geralmente é feito num final de semana. Mas fica BEM corrido, é aquele passeio onde você não aprecia o lugar. É mais para dizer "conheci". Se quiser explorar algo a mais, como as vinícolas próximas, os campos de altitude ou outras das atrações, esquece.


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Urubici foi amor a primeira vista, conheci em 2014 e fiquei apaixonado pela cidade, paisagens belíssimas, casinhas de madeira, e agricultura familiar no vale do Canoas. Falta um plus na área urbana, mas acredito que em breve isso mude, a cidade tem tudo pra ser o centro turístico da região, são muitos passeios possíveis nela, e nas vizinhas, como Bom Retiro, Alfredo Wagner, Urupema, São Joaquim, Bom Jardim, e também as cidades da encosta da serra. Enfim pra quem curte esse clima é uma cidade cheia de oportunidades, e possibilidades de empreender.
Parabéns pelo compartilhamento.


----------



## woody82 (Nov 3, 2011)

Urubici, para mim, agora virou programa anual. Ao menos um final de semana por ano eu passo por lá. Ano passado tive a sorte ainda de pegar neve caindo.


----------



## nigo (Mar 2, 2010)

Belo thread Barriga.


Já está na minha agenda.


----------



## Cristian _ (May 28, 2008)

A cada ano que passa Urubici vai sendo mais procurada pelos catarinenses. Como já foi dito, não faz muito tempo que a cidade da região mais falada e procurada era São Joaquim, mas infelizmente não soube aproveitar.
Pelo que temos visto nos últimos anos e com tudo o que está planejado, Urubici tem tudo para despontar de vez!
Se me permite, dois vídeos que mostram um pouco de Urubici:


----------



## gabsoares_ (May 18, 2012)

Que lugar lindo. Nunca tinha ouvido falar até então. SC, e o Brasil de modo geral, tem muitos lugares ainda inexplorados pela população em geral. Quando voltar para SC vou passar por aí.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Alexcnhs said:


> *Urubici foi amor a primeira vista*, conheci em 2014 e *fiquei apaixonado pela cidade, paisagens belíssimas, casinhas de madeira, e agricultura familiar no vale do Canoas*. Falta um plus na área urbana, mas acredito que em breve isso mude, a cidade tem tudo pra ser o centro turístico da região, são muitos passeios possíveis nela, e nas vizinhas, como Bom Retiro, Alfredo Wagner, Urupema, São Joaquim, Bom Jardim, e também as cidades da encosta da serra. Enfim pra quem curte esse clima é uma cidade cheia de oportunidades, e possibilidades de empreender.
> Parabéns pelo compartilhamento.


Foi exatamente o que aconteceu comigo. haha

Em relação a área urbana, existem vários projetos lançados recentemente, como rua coberta com bares e cafés, revitalização das principais praças e também da avenida principal (Victor Konder). Ouvi falar que terá fiação aterrada, à confirmar. O bom é que como Urubici é pequena e está estruturada no entorno de uma grande avenida, é relativamente fácil arrumar uma área turística. O restante da cidade é bem razoável, acima da média da região.



woody82 said:


> *Urubici, para mim, agora virou programa anual*. Ao menos um final de semana por ano eu passo por lá. Ano passado tive a sorte ainda de pegar neve caindo.


São passeios muito gostosos de fazer, porque além do frio e da gastronomia você tem todos esses panoramos cinematográficos. Eu também estou sempre por lá.



nigo said:


> Belo thread Barriga.
> 
> 
> Já está na minha agenda.


Valeu, meu consagrado. Qualquer dúvida estamos aí!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Cristian _ said:


> A cada ano que passa Urubici vai sendo mais procurada pelos catarinenses. Como já foi dito, não faz muito tempo que a cidade da região mais falada e procurada era São Joaquim, mas infelizmente não soube aproveitar.
> Pelo que temos visto nos últimos anos e com tudo o que está planejado, Urubici tem tudo para despontar de vez!
> Se me permite, dois vídeos que mostram um pouco de Urubici:


Ótima contribuição! Aos poucos a cidade vai sendo melhor divulgada. São Joaquim vai se beneficiar disso também, já que conta com boas vinícolas próximas a Urubici.



gabsoares_ said:


> Que lugar lindo. Nunca tinha ouvido falar até então. SC, e o Brasil de modo geral, tem muitos lugares ainda inexplorados pela população em geral. Quando voltar para SC vou passar por aí.


Verdade, e uma série de lugares estão sendo "descobertos" para o turismo. Outro dia conversando com um colega que tem propriedade no Campestre, ele comentou que um trator caiu dentro de uma vala em uma propriedade, e quando foram investigar descobriram uma gruta/passagem com 80 m de extensão que dá acesso a um platô com vista para o Rio Canoas, acima da altitude do Morro do Campestre.

Certa vez quando eu estava olhando propriedades, nos fundos de uma me deparei com um precipício vertical de mais de 50 m, formando um cânion em ferradura com uma bela cachoeira. Foi até meio assustador, quem visitou algum cânion da região sabe que a turfa e a gramínea disfarçam as bordas com queda vertiginosa. Enfim, mais um lugar aguardando para receber uma pousada ou outra atração.


----------



## CampoGrandense (Jun 9, 2007)

Lindas paisagens. Já quase fui de moto, quase todo ano tem alguma turma de conhecidos de amigos organizando, mas nunca consigo ir.


----------



## dberg242 (Apr 17, 2009)

Belo thread ! Cidade muito simpática. Com mais estrutura, vai decolar !


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

Quanta beleza, natureza exuberante. Muito sucesso pra cidade 👏 bellissimo thread.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Baita iniciativa de fazer esse thread, Barriga!

Fica até complicado falar de Urubici por presunção excessiva de parcialidade. Tanto que uma das poucas certezas que tenho é que ainda vou ter alguma casa de campo no Município. Quero dar-me ao prazer de estar rodeado de araucárias, a pelo menos uns 1400m de altitude e ver aquele tapete de nuvens imiscuído numa infinidade de vales verdes.

Definitivamente a energia desse lugar é única. Teve vezes que eu fiz o famoso "bate e volta" para simplesmente poder sentir a vibe de Urubici, bem despretensiosamente. Tem algo muito, muito bom nessa terra. Até o ar é diferente. Aliás, nada como um dia de sol e muito frio....parece que revigora a alma, parece que tudo conspira para deixar vc em paz.

Não bastasse a energia positiva e leve de Urubici, as paisagens têm uma plástica única.

A única pena, para a surpresa de zero pessoas, continua sendo a infra zero para fins turísticos ou mesmo residenciais. Tudo ainda é muito incipiente e insuficiente a fazer Urubici crescer no cenário nacional. Mas, como bem pontuado, é um quadro em plena transformação, e célere, frise-se.

Se tem uma cidade em que eu acredito ainda vai surpreender e muito, seguramente é Urubici. O pessoal mal descobriu o terroir dessa cidade, não faz nem ideia do quanto pode ser explorado. Pode-se dizer que será a provável "Gramado catarinense", mas com uma "pegada" bem diversa. E é preciso saber se situar no mercado imobiliário e turístico regional, até porque pra chegar ao mesmo patamar de serviços e infra que a cidade gaúcha possui, vai ter que comer muuuuuito feijão ainda.

Se pudesse morar em Urubici atualmente, só queria um bom espaço (já tenho uns 3 locais na cabeça, não muito distantes do centro) para montar um restaurante nos moldes em que acredito tenha muito mercado ali na cidade. É praticamente uma aposentadoria feliz e segura.


----------



## mcvel (Jun 30, 2015)

me hospedei em bom jardim ano retrasado, mas nao sabia desses locais


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

CampoGrandense said:


> Lindas paisagens. Já quase fui de moto, quase todo ano tem alguma turma de conhecidos de amigos organizando, mas nunca consigo ir.


Sempre vejo grandes encontros de motos na cidade. Tem até um bar "temático" onde o pessoal se reúne, o Serra Azul.



dberg242 said:


> Belo thread ! Cidade muito simpática. Com mais estrutura, vai decolar !


Com certeza, o potencial é grande.



Forasteiro_paulista said:


> Quanta beleza, natureza exuberante. Muito sucesso pra cidade 👏 bellissimo thread.


Obrigado!!! 👏



Geoce said:


> Baita iniciativa de fazer esse thread, Barriga!
> 
> *Fica até complicado falar de Urubici por presunção excessiva de parcialidade. Tanto que uma das poucas certezas que tenho é que ainda vou ter alguma casa de campo no Município. Quero dar-me ao prazer de estar rodeados de araucárias, há pelo menos uns 1400m de altitude e ver aquele tapete de nuvens imiscuído numa infinidade de vales verdes.
> 
> ...


Urubici causa isso nas pessoas, comigo foi uma experiência semelhante. Você visita num dia, no outro está com planos para se mudar para lá. 😂

Penso que a cidade vai levantar uma marca própria, possivelmente mais atrelada com turismo de aventura e as paisagens magníficas e um pouco menos com as amenidades urbanas (ao menos em relação a outros destinos mais badalados). Mas como você disse, vai ser bem diverso, tem como atrair vários perfis de público.

Quanto a lugar, é até difícil escolher um. Desde o Morro do Campestre até a Corvo Branco existem inúmeras encostas com ótimas vistas e terrenos. Tem meu apoio para investir na cidade, traga sua expertise da serra gaúcha! haha


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Sim, o perfil que se desenha pra Urubici é mais semelhante a Cambará do Sul do que a Gramado (só que com ainda mais atrações naturais).


----------



## feelthegroove. (Jun 9, 2011)

Menino, que thread.

Me junto aos outros, deu vontade de visitar.

Por coincidência até tenho um primo em Criciúma que já me convidou..

Valeu Barriga, notei sim a dedicação com qual foi feito


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Sem dúvidas, uma das regiões mais belas deste país.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

mcvel said:


> me hospedei em bom jardim ano retrasado, mas nao sabia desses locais


Urubici pode servir de apoio para visitar a Serra do Rio do Rastro, afinal são apenas 70 km até Bom Jardim.



Questore said:


> Sim, o perfil que se desenha pra Urubici é mais semelhante a Cambará do Sul do que a Gramado (só que com ainda mais atrações naturais).


Pois é, a diferença é que SC não tem nenhuma cidade serrana que ofereça mais opções. Os catarinenses elegeram Urubici para essa finalidade, e muita grana está sendo direcionada para lá. Penso que vai ser uma mistura de Cambará com Gramado.



feelthegroove. said:


> Menino, que thread.
> 
> Me junto aos outros, deu vontade de visitar.
> 
> ...


Obrigado!!!

Não perca a oportunidade, é um passeio incrível. Se puder vir no outono ou inverno, é ainda melhor.



FloripaNation said:


> Sem dúvidas, uma das regiões mais belas deste país.


Com certeza! 🙏


----------



## Jailan Rodrigo (Aug 10, 2012)

Dia 01/01 fui até a Serra do Rio do Rastro como presente pessoal de aniversário (srsrs) e aproveitei para conhecer a cidade. Cara, foi amor a primeira vista, não pela cidade em si que de fato, não tem nada de tão atraente mas as paisagens, as estradas cada uma mais linda que a outra... O trecho entre Urubici e Bom Jardim da Serra também é muito encantador.


----------



## ticosk8 (Aug 14, 2007)

Essa região de SC é super bonita e diferente! Muito bom ver que o turismo nessa área está se desenvolvendo bem. Com certeza está na minha lista pra conhecer! Já estava na hora de SC ter um destino serrano de peso pra competir com Gramado/Canela.

Essas paisagens me lembram muito alguns clipes do Bryan Behr, que é catarinense (só não sei qual parte da serra catarinense esse clipe foi gravado).


----------



## cleitonrauber (Sep 27, 2009)

Caramba que paisagem espetacular, sou do RS mas SC é terra da minha mãe, meu estado favorito.

Linda a cidade mas esses nomes de SC vão afastar o turista, URUBUpema, URUBici... pela mor...


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Lindo demais, preciso conhecer.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

ticosk8 said:


> Essa região de SC é super bonita e diferente! Muito bom ver que o turismo nessa área está se desenvolvendo bem. Com certeza está na minha lista pra conhecer! Já estava na hora de SC ter um destino serrano de peso pra competir com Gramado/Canela.
> 
> Essas paisagens me lembram muito alguns clipes do Bryan Behr, que é catarinense (só não sei qual parte da serra catarinense esse clipe foi gravado).


Nunca ouvi falar dessa criatura. Bom conhecer.

Quanto ao clipe, seguramente nenhuma parte de Urubici. Só trechos dos campos acima da Serra do Rio do Rastro, em Bom Jardim da Serra. Até dá pra ver alguma coisa dos frontes. Tudo ali naquela região. Pelo que conheço desse trecho (fazendo-o quase todo fds por uns 3 anos), não andaram nem 5km na SC390.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

cleitonrauber said:


> Caramba que paisagem espetacular, sou do RS mas SC é terra da minha mãe, meu estado favorito.
> 
> Linda a cidade mas esses nomes de SC vão afastar o turista, URUBUpema, URUBici... pela mor...


Realmente os nomes não são aquela belezura toda. Ressalvas para Bom Retiro e Bom Jardim da Serra. 

Contudo, se nem Jurerê afugentou os turistas, tá salvo. hehe


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

O que está saindo de "cabanas" em Urubici, uma + linda que a outra, está incrível.
Bombando .
Que natureza tem na região , eu gosto muito e torcendo que deem uma melhorada no centrinho.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Jailan Rodrigo said:


> Dia 01/01 fui até a Serra do Rio do Rastro como presente pessoal de aniversário (srsrs) e aproveitei para conhecer a cidade. Cara, foi amor a primeira vista, não pela cidade em si que de fato, não tem nada de tão atraente mas as paisagens, as estradas cada uma mais linda que a outra... *O trecho entre Urubici e Bom Jardim da Serra também é muito encantador*.


Só o passeio pelas estradas já vale a pena. haha

Um dos trechos mais bonitos é via SC 370 pelo Vale do Rio Canoas, entre Urubici e Rio Rufino. Infelizmente, ainda não foi asfaltado - mas foi licitado e as obras devem iniciar em breve. De Rio Rufino é uma subida até Urupema, onde é possível visitar o Morro das Antenas e outras atrações.



ticosk8 said:


> Essa região de SC é super bonita e diferente! Muito bom ver que o turismo nessa área está se desenvolvendo bem. Com certeza está na minha lista pra conhecer! Já estava na hora de SC ter um destino serrano de peso pra competir com Gramado/Canela.
> 
> Essas paisagens me lembram muito alguns clipes do Bryan Behr, que é catarinense (só não sei qual parte da serra catarinense esse clipe foi gravado).


Não conhecia, mas como o Geoce disse, é ali no parque eólico de Bom Jardim próximo da Serra do Rio do Rastro. Dá uns 80 km de Urubici, num trajeto muito bonito!

A vegetação alterna esses campos de gramíneas vistos no vídeo (solos rasos e rochosos, geralmente há muitas turfeiras) com as matas de araucárias e também áreas de floresta nebulosa na beira dos cânions e regatos (composta por xaxins, musgos etc). No final do inverno os campos ficam amarelados por conta das geadas, um contraste grande com a primavera e o verão.



cleitonrauber said:


> Caramba que paisagem espetacular, sou do RS mas SC é terra da minha mãe, meu estado favorito.
> 
> Linda a cidade mas esses nomes de SC vão afastar o turista, URUBUpema, URUBici... pela mor...


kkkkkk

O nome já é ruim, não precisa piorar. É Urupema! 😅

O jeito é a cidade ser maior que o nome, a hora que pegar fama acaba associando mais às paisagens do que à grafia.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Lindo demais, preciso conhecer.


Valeu, é um passeio espetacular!



thiagohsp said:


> O que está saindo de "cabanas" em Urubici, uma + linda que a outra, está incrível.
> Bombando .
> Que natureza tem na região , eu gosto muito e torcendo que deem uma melhorada no centrinho.


É um nicho que está apenas iniciando no Brasil (já tem mais de 50 anos nos EUA), ao menos nas nossas serras. Vai crescer muito ainda!


----------



## ticosk8 (Aug 14, 2007)

Geoce said:


> *Nunca ouvi falar dessa criatura. Bom conhecer.*
> 
> Quanto ao clipe, seguramente nenhuma parte de Urubici. Só trechos dos campos acima da Serra do Rio do Rastro, em Bom Jardim da Serra. Até dá pra ver alguma coisa dos frontes. Tudo ali naquela região. Pelo que conheço desse trecho (fazendo-o quase todo fds por uns 3 anos), não andaram nem 5km na SC390.


Que isso, um dos melhores nomes da nova geração do pop/rock e MPB nacional


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Belíssimas paisagens! Não conheço todas as regiões do Estado, mas já estive em algumas cidades da região Oeste, da serra e algumas praias. A primeira (Oeste) eu já adorei de cara pq rola até uma certa semelhança com meu próprio cotidiano e a segunda (serra) foi mesmo pela exuberância natural da região, especialmente pela presença abundante da araucária, que é minha espécie arbórea favorita.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Urubici é exuberante. Fui algumas vezes a cidade, mas morro de vontade de me hospedar e sentir o clima da serra. Ja fui em algumas atrações e são muito interessantes. Digo que supera Sao Joaquim em atrações sem medo de errar. Vai bombar em breve!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Parabéns, Barriga! Primor de threard, região lindissima, cheia de potencial mais uma de SC.

Ps: Não sei se eu encararia o inverno daí, mas quem sabe em um momento mais propício .


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Mifars said:


> Belíssimas paisagens! Não conheço todas as regiões do Estado, mas já estive em algumas cidades da região Oeste, da serra e algumas praias. A primeira (Oeste) eu já adorei de cara pq rola até uma certa semelhança com meu próprio cotidiano e a segunda (serra) foi mesmo pela exuberância natural da região, especialmente pela presença abundante da araucária, que é minha espécie arbórea favorita.


Valeu! A araucária é uma das minhas árvores preferidas. Sozinha é imponente e tem uma silhueta inconfundível. Quando forma uma floresta densa, o visual no interior é espetacular. Pena que se perdeu muito das áreas originais.



Ice Climber said:


> Urubici é exuberante. Fui algumas vezes a cidade, mas morro de vontade de me hospedar e sentir o clima da serra. Ja fui em algumas atrações e são muito interessantes. Digo que supera Sao Joaquim em atrações sem medo de errar. Vai bombar em breve!


Com certeza, e como a cidade recebe novas atrações todos os anos, vale a pena dar uma passada ver as novidades. Valeu!



Ponta Poranense said:


> Parabéns, Barriga! Primor de threard, região lindissima, cheia de potencial mais uma de SC.
> 
> Ps: Não sei se eu encararia o inverno daí, mas quem sabe em um momento mais propício .


Nas outras estações dá para aproveitar bem também, inclusive no verão para quem quiser fugir do abafamento. Mesmo em janeiro/fevereiro dá para puxar uma coberta à noite. hehe


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Lindas paisagens, realmentee por fotos o local tem um baita potencial turistico.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

^
Tem muito e aos poucos será melhor divulgado/aproveitado.

Mais dois cantinhos de Urubici:

*Pedra do Segredo* - além das formações de arenito, no local está em obras um restaurante/café com vista panorâmica da cidade e da cascata do Avencal:








@pedradosegredourubici




*Cascata da Bailarina*: localizada dentro de um cânion com constante vento que faz dançar a queda d'água de 80 m, lembrando os movimentos de uma bailarina.









@jclmtb

O acesso até ela é um atrativo em si:








cabanasdaserrasc


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Meu futuro refúgio na aposentadoria.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Muito interessante. A cidade em si é pequena devido a parca população, mas, as atrações estão nas montanhas. Já tinha ouvido falar em Ubirici, porém, não tinha noção de como era de fato. Um local que vale a pena uma visita. 
Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Geoce said:


> Meu futuro refúgio na aposentadoria.


Seremos vizinhos então. kkk



Emanuel Paiva said:


> Muito interessante. A cidade em si é pequena devido a parca população, mas, as atrações estão nas montanhas. Já tinha ouvido falar em Ubirici, porém, não tinha noção de como era de fato. Um local que vale a pena uma visita.
> Parabéns pelo thread!


A cidade é pequena, mas tem ampliado a oferta de serviços. Obrigado!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

*Avencal Chocolates* numa manhã de inverno:









@avencalchocolates




*SC 370*, ligando Urubici a Grão-Pará:








@marcosravazzoli


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

O Barriga não brinca com esses threads que lindo essa casa numa manhã invernal.S2


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Registros do Flickr

Urubici (SC). by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

Urubici. by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

urubici-78 by Josy Souza, no Flickr

Urubici. by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

Urubici (SC). by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

Urubici by ˙·٠•● Priscila Colturato ●•٠·˙, no Flickr

Urubici by ˙·٠•● Priscila Colturato ●•٠·˙, no Flickr

urubici by Fernando Angeoletto, no Flickr

Urubici. by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

Urubici by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

Cores de Urubici. by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

Em Urubici (SC). by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

URUBICI by Ricardo Ribas, no Flickr

Geada em Urubici. by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

Urubici: o retorno parte 5. by Weridiane ., no Flickr

Paisagem Urubici - SC by melcape_01, no Flickr

URUBICI by Ricardo Ribas, no Flickr

Urubici by DM Fotografias, no Flickr

Urubici - SC by Matheus Roberto Souza, no Flickr

Viagem Urubici 2012 165 by lecamatos, no Flickr


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Registros do Flickr

Parte II

Urubici by Roberta Martins, no Flickr

04032019_Urubici_173.jpg by Savio Alencar Maciel, no Flickr

serra catarinense by Dauro Veras, no Flickr

Urubici by Rodrigo Fontanini, no Flickr

Urubici by Juliane Da Soller, no Flickr

Ronaldo Sanches Ribeiro by ronaldoribeiro.com, no Flickr

Taipas by Weridiane ., no Flickr

Urubici by Marcos Vinícius Janson, no Flickr

Urubici by Fernando Angeoletto, no Flickr

Geada em Urubici. by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

Urubici by Adriana Neumann, no Flickr









Carlos André Vargas









Liliane Osako









Bruna Nayara Leite

Urubici (SC). by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, no Flickr

TRILHA DA PEDRA FURADA by Dario Lins, no Flickr

DSCF5513 by Clube do Fotógrafo de Caxias do Sul, no Flickr

Urubici by Daniele Luz, no Flickr

URUBICI/SC by Marcos Campos, no Flickr

Campos de Santa Barbara by Evandro Carlos Badin, no Flickr


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Registros do Flickr

Parte III

Urubici Mountains by Michel Cunha FOTOGRAFIA, no Flickr

Urubici - SC by M.Narloch, no Flickr

Urubici SC by cicero r. maciel, no Flickr

Foto0161_001 by Domingos Sávio Sena, no Flickr

Urubici-SC. by Luciana Perussi, no Flickr









Mauricio Mercer

Urubici-SC by Victor Carvalho, no Flickr

Urubici-SC by Patricia Chimiti, no Flickr

Urubici BR by leonardo huerga, no Flickr

Urubici 2010 by Evandro Carlos Badin, no Flickr

URUBICI-DSC08067 by cebv560923, no Flickr

Urubici MTB by Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, no Flickr

Urubici MTB by Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, no Flickr

Urubici MTB by Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, no Flickr

Urubici MTB by Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, no Flickr

Cascatas de Urubici by Evandro Carlos Badin, no Flickr

Serra do Corvo Branco - SC by Vittorino Dattrino, no Flickr

Urubici - SC by Natasha Bagatoli, no Flickr

Urubici MTB by Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, no Flickr









Felipe Aguillar


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Para o pessoal que curtiu a primeira parte, segue a segunda que postei logo acima! 



> Questore Ygor Rodrigues Positronn Eduhaus malegi Nmntr Alexcnhs woody82 nigo Cristian _ gabsoares_
> CampoGrandense dberg242 Forasteiro_paulista Geoce mcvel feelthegroove. FloripaNation Jailan Rodrigo
> ticosk8 cleitonrauber [email protected]_Cwb thiagohsp Mifars Ice Climber Ponta Poranense Luk's Emanuel Paiva


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Fico pensando se não foi um erro estratégico das autoridades estaduais e dos investidores em apostarem por tanto tempo em São Joaquim, quando claramente - pelo que vejo aqui - Urubici é o grande polo potencial do turismo do frio.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Questore said:


> Fico pensando se não foi um erro estratégico das autoridades estaduais e dos investidores em apostarem por tanto tempo em São Joaquim, quando claramente - pelo que vejo aqui - Urubici é o grande polo potencial do turismo do frio.


A questão é que nunca houve uma aposta por parte dos investidores e do governo estadual. Essas cidades se sustentavam mais pela propaganda orgânica televisiva, inclusive de nível nacional. Algumas vezes por ano saía no JN ou similar sobre o frio intenso e a neve, e mostrava São Joaquim, às vezes Urupema e Bom Jardim da Serra. Fora isso, eram cidades desprestigiadas dentro do estado. Quem se aventurava a conhece-las ficava com cara de 😐, principalmente quando esperava um lugar serrano ajeitadinho e turístico. Basicamente lotavam de aventureiros para "passar frio" quando anunciavam algum evento forte nos jornais. Fora isso, viviam das plantações de maçãs, agropecuária e similares. Esse era o quadro até ~10-15 anos atrás.

Ao longo da última década houve uma melhora gradual, acelerada nos últimos 5 anos. Nesse cenário, Urubici quanto _cidade_ é menos fria do que São Joaquim, Urupema e Bom Jardim da Serra. Isso acontece porque a área urbana fica no vale do rio Canoas, a altitudes de 900-950 m. As outras três são bem mais elevadas, com São Joaquim e Urupema beirando os 1400 m. Isso proporciona um frio mais intenso e eventos invernais mais frequentes nas suas áreas urbanas e, consequentemente, maior marketing gratuito. Porém, Urubici conta com um pacote muito mais diverso de paisagens e atrativos naturais. É sem comparação. Além disso, apesar de a cidade ser um pouco menos fria do que as outras (_apesar de ser até mais fria que Gramado, por exemplo_), existem vários bairros e pousadas em altitudes acima de ~1300-1500 m que proporcionam os mesmos eventos observados nas cidades mais altas da região.

Na minha opinião, apesar de pensar que Urubici é a escolha natural como "cidade turística serrana", é plausível que se firme um roteiro regional. Esse quadrilátero Urubici-Urupema-São Joaquim-Bom Jardim abraça além do que vimos aqui no thread, a Serra do Rio do Rastro, as vinícolas de São Joaquim, os cânions e cascatas de Bom Jardim, o Morro das Antenas em Urupema etc.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

deizigroth









deizigroth









deizigroth









deizigroth









edelweiss.pousadademontanha









ilrifugiocabanas









avencalchocolates









avencalchocolates


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Nos dias 17/18-05 tivemos o registro de neve na região de Urubici. Vou postar algumas fotos a seguir do evento.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Vamos para a próxima página para não pesar muito aqui.


----------

